# cluster/gauges question



## JT$240 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey guys, well i've been doing a lot of searching on the net. But i'm curious if any of you guys can help. I'm looking for reverse glow gauges for a jdm s13 silvia/180sx cluster that has a rpm gauge up to 9000. I haven't been able to find any and wondering if anyone else has? 
Thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i've got them in my JDM 180sx  but mine has a rpm gauge up to 12,000rpm instead of 9,000.. they are made by APC which tells you that it's high quality and is truly JDM!!!! i got them from www.iamafaggotdricer.com check it out!!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i have APC gauges too!....mine redline at 2k. :cheers: 

well, no time to post, gotta go install a supercharger on my already single turbo NOS'ed from the factory altima


----------



## JT$240 (Dec 30, 2003)

no need to be a prick you asshole


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

then search.. search and learn that not a lot of ppl rice out their 240sx w/ reverse indiglo gauges. why do you need one that revs to 9k rpm anyway??? ur old 200k+ miles ka head will probably blow once you get it around 6k..

if you were looking for a gauge cluster like the one joel has (pivot.. *drool*) it would've been a different story.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i've got them in my JDM 180sx  but mine has a rpm gauge up to 12,000rpm instead of 9,000.. they are made by APC which tells you that it's high quality and is truly JDM!!!! i got them from www.iamafaggotdricer.com check it out!!!


 hahah i thought u actaully bought a cluster there for a second, till u gave me the hyper link. asshole


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, the link doesn't work. lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d:d:d


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> :d:d:d


haha newb


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

forgot my caps were on.. 
i meant


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Buy an aftermarket external tacho. Mine goes up to 10000 - though the needle will never ever get there


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Mine goes up to 10000 - though the needle will never ever get there


put it in neutral and floor it


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i have a rev limiter set at 7500


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats no fun


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mine is at 5500


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i was browing the internet looking for msports bodykits (since autoimaging doesn't work anymore?) and actually found a indiglo reverse gauge for a 240. i forgot where i found it tho..and it only revs to 8K


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

indiglo kneedles are pretty bad ass, there is a link to them at 240sx.org i want some of those, even if you thihnk they are rice! i want them! i don't care wut you guys say! those are bad ass


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I redline at 14,500rpm


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I redline at 14,500rpm


on your bike of course. i'd kill for that feeling. of course, if i felt that, i would die. i dont trust myself on a bike at all.

anywho, back on topic - i plan on buying an aftermarket tach for my car when i do the swap and just mount it in front of my stock tach. easy task.


----------

